

How I stopped forgetting things  - albanlv
http://albanlv.tumblr.com/post/40100468054/how-i-stopped-forgetting-things

======
ferrerbartomeu
Nice post, especially for my mails management ! I hope discover other tools,
for example in calendar things, on comments and an other Alf's post.

------
coworfing
Interesting. I would add a few ones for managing social media: mention,
hootsuite, socialbro...

